# Doug has orders open for 20th anniversary?



## ChrispyFinch (Feb 16, 2021)

Don't know if this is old news, but just saw on his website that he has orders open again.
Is anyone been in contact with him, placed an order, or have any relevant information?
http://www.blackmachine.net/ordering.htm

I'm not going to be one to stick my neck out and place an order. But was curious if anyone has gained traction...


----------



## jco5055 (Feb 16, 2021)

is the 10k price the actual cost for an order? Or just what ebay/reverb inflated them to because of demand and hype?


----------



## ChrispyFinch (Feb 16, 2021)

My guess is they're private stock types of money, im assuming that because the B2 is his flagship, and has the "old and super rare private stock timber" most likely.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 16, 2021)

As a big Blackmachine supporter in the past I’d recommend to stay far away. There’s no timeline for getting one into your hands and I’ve known a few people who struggled to get their deposits back years after ordering when there was zero progress made on their guitars. 

They are awesome guitars and if you want to spent 5 figures on one then go ahead if you can afford it. They are still holding their value from what I can see online.


----------



## dmlinger (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm curious if he can still fetch 5 figures. There are 2 B2 guitars listed on Reverb - the snakewood neck and Dez's old koa topped one. Both listed for $20K and have been on there a while. There is also a B6 direct from Feline for $3,600. In the past, that B6 would have been sold long ago.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 17, 2021)

Hot take, but maybe people see that the emperor is naked? I mean, the BM aesthetic is cool (best HS ever), but I’m not hearing as much about the magical mojo that these give.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 17, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> Hot take, but maybe people see that the emperor is naked? I mean, the BM aesthetic is cool (best HS ever), but I’m not hearing as much about the magical mojo that these give.



I think folks have just moved on. It's been the better part of 15 years since these were in the hands of really compelling, new, popular artists. 

It's pretty much just wealthy/connected gear hoarders and flippers with them now, and there's just not the same appeal as before.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 17, 2021)

Also anyone who really wanted one and had the means got one while most other people moved on. The market must be quite small now. Comparing the complete lack of interest here to the thread about orders opening up 9 years ago it’s clear the hype is long gone.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Feb 17, 2021)

Just buy a used Prestige?

I tried a couple of blackmachines a couple of years ago including one of the headless ones at the Birmingham guitar show and they were fantastic in all respects. I was far more impressed than I had been when I last played one about 10 years previous to that. 

However, the rule of diminishing returns definitely applies and, to me, the guitar would not be worth three times the price of a top of the range production guitar with a great set up. 

Like others have said, the celebrity hype has left these as the ‘name’ players have moved on to endorsement deals or other guitars.

there’s probably still a few folks out there who are happy to drop 10k or whatever on one to have their dream guitar, and realistically, at that price, how many orders does blackmachine need to make it still worthwhile?


----------



## MrWulf (Feb 17, 2021)

What was the appeal of Blackmachine anyway? The headstock?


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 17, 2021)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Just buy a used Prestige?



:highfive:


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 17, 2021)

MrWulf said:


> What was the appeal of Blackmachine anyway? The headstock?



At the time it was something sort of unique. They had this minimalist vibe, but were still "fancy". Not a lot of metal oriented guitars were doing that then. I'm not saying they were a radical departure from anything else, but they definitely had an "it factor" that's hard to quantify. 

But probably the biggest factor was who was playing them. It was pretty much a who's who of early Djent and tech/prog metal guys. 

Exclusivity definitely played a part too.


----------



## ChrispyFinch (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm very curious to see if anyone from this forum will take the plunge and try to order.
I agree with most everything said above. Its interesting to see what BM did for the small luthier industry and the mainstream in general.


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 17, 2021)

ChrispyFinch said:


> Its interesting to see what BM did for the small luthier industry and the mainstream in general.



BM- and others of its ilk- kind of did for small luthiers what Reddit has recently done for investing. Instead of being content with another option in the search for a custom instrument, it became more about chasing heat, finding the next hot builder whose guitar you'd want to have or flip for the big bucks. Builders wanted to be the next hot thing even if they don't have the skill/capacity. And so on and so on. 

*It's not fair to blame the good builders whose success sparked a trend, of course, so please don't take it that I'm saying that.


----------



## Randy (Feb 17, 2021)

MrWulf said:


> What was the appeal of Blackmachine anyway? The headstock?






Guitars like this were what gave Blackmachine a name. Unique features like baritone and fanned fret with exotic woods on ERGs when other people weren't doing them.

The watered down version that was basically a flat top RG with Ikea lumber, not so much.


----------



## ChrispyFinch (Feb 17, 2021)

So much of it was smart marketing (intentional?). Of course, if the instruments were crap it wouldn't have gone anywhere to begin with.
Like Max said, the exclusivity, the press coverage, the marketing, AND the uniqueness (at the time) of the instrument really made it explode in this niche.
Im more interested to see if Doug still has a foot hold in the market, or if he even still has any reputation left in the public, has he reached a certain builder status? Will his B2 be regarded as something of legend like a Huber Orca? or in 10 years will that Koa B2 come back down in price to 3-6k?
The business and market side of BM and its products interest me. The same with other builders that were popular here like BWGC, Hufschmid, Daemoness, Waghorn, Sully, Ormsby. All the guys that started in their garage basically and somehow turned it into a business. 
The individual approach to success in such a unforgiving, demanding, and flooded market, heavily influenced by public opinion. Its just interesting. 
Like how did Nik Huber reach the status builder he is? from his Orca model? 
Is this the golden age of guitar? Where you can get virtually whatever you want.
I think too that the tides are turning, and were about to experience a song writing renaissance. Where before people were always clamoring for gear and clout. I think the focus is shifting towards a 'i need to actually write music with this 6k guitar and stop looking at ebay' attitude. I've already seen a few youtubers put videos out about this. 
Maybe the general public has had its fill of custom instrument burn out and is now looking to the stability of large manufacturing companies in leu of ridiculous specs for aesthetic.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 17, 2021)

The irony of Blackmachine's hype is Doug never wanted it and his way of dealing with it was building less which only drove the demand up more. If he had jumped on a Korean production line and expanded a UK semi-custom shop the brand would be several times where Strandberg are at now. 



MrWulf said:


> What was the appeal of Blackmachine anyway? The headstock?



For me it was coming from Schecter, Ibanez, tremolo bridges, thick necks, thick gloss finishes, heavy bodies etc and picking up a guitar that was much lighter, louder, thicker sounding and smoother to play than anything I'd tried before. A lot of BM's hype was people praising these features. Since they weren't common until all the BM clones came along its easy to see why owners talked them up so much. 



ChrispyFinch said:


> I think too that the tides are turning, and were about to experience a song writing renaissance. Where before people were always clamoring for gear and clout. I think the focus is shifting towards a 'i need to actually write music with this 6k guitar and stop looking at ebay' attitude. I've already seen a few youtubers put videos out about this.



It's hard to know where things will go because of the pandemic. I was expecting a surge of music and art the last year but it's been the complete opposite. I've seen a few prominent people point out that so few of the djent/prog bands from the last decade are still around. It was a strange time in music where bands/artists could get popularity simply because they played or used certain gear and not for the actual music. 

The growing success of Aristides is more than enough proof that the public doesn't care or need custom instruments anymore. Ibanez, Schecter, Jackson etc have all caught up with growing trends too.


----------



## projectjetfire (Feb 17, 2021)

Im really lucky and Ive played a Doug made Blackmachine (and I own two Ibanez RGA121s but I played it so ... I did buy a Prestige ). I get why they are so good, the thing feels alive when you play them. They really are great and if you want that greatness, the price tag is whatever he is charging. Why doesnt anyone mention about Gibsons costing so much money here? Because people know they could buy a Gibson and sell it on if they needed/wanted to. But tbf, if I was about to spend that much money on a guitar, Id be DAMN sure its what I wanted and that I knew what I was getting. As I say, Im really lucky to play one (admittedly it was for only a ten minutes or so) but I got it straight away. 

Interesting to see hes taking these steps though


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 17, 2021)

ChrispyFinch said:


> Its interesting to see what BM did for the small luthier industry and the mainstream in general.



You give them far too much credit, for better or worse. 

Outside of inspiring a handful of copycats (most of which have moved on or don't exist anymore) I don't think they had a huge impact, at least on the boutique/custom guitar market. Not to say they didn't leave thier mark, but it was always within a very small niche. 

The fact that the fanfare has subsided in less than a generation should be fairly telling.

I don't say that as a knock against them, but let's be real, if you weren't an overly online Djent fan in the mid-late 00's, you probably didn't even know who Blackmachine was.


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 17, 2021)

We take specs for granted now that you’d only ever see on bold luthier’s work 15+ years ago. And the internet wasn’t quite as “instant” in 2005-2010, so hype and myth had a lot of time to percolate. 

Naked RG’s used to be different and cool too. Now their just another “whatever” run from any builder.


----------



## ChrispyFinch (Feb 17, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You give them far too much credit, for better or worse.
> 
> Outside of inspiring a handful of copycats (most of which have moved on or don't exist anymore) I don't think they had a huge impact, at least on the boutique/custom guitar market. Not to say they didn't leave thier mark, but it was always within a very small niche.
> 
> ...



I meant from the perspective of aiding the saturation of a market with a certain style or aesthetic of instrument. For awhile, Almost every manufacturer had a bare bones ash body guitar. I know that the industry impact wasn’t intentional. Much like how apple design has permeated other manufacturers and markets. 
I think bm actually had a huge impact. How many headstock variations playing off that aesthetic have we seen? Balaguer has one, BWGC had one, skervesen, etc. 
Although it was most certainly not intentional, It’s a telling mark that this part of the industry took elements from the rise of bm popularity to expand/enhance their business. Even the way that endorsement and online marketing emerged around the same time. YouTube marketing, forums, ‘influencers’, shilling, etc. 

don’t get me wrong, I don’t think bm or Doug is a deity or anything close. I think it’s more of a case of right place right time among other things.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 17, 2021)

ChrispyFinch said:


> How many headstock variations playing off that aesthetic have we seen? Balaguer has one, BWGC had one, skervesen, etc.



Builders I can think of who outright cloned BM or made variations on the design:
Ormsby
Skervesen
Carillion
Rusti
Blackwater
Vandermeij
Invictus
Siggery
Mercer
Ran
ET Guitars
Equilibrium 
GNG guitars
Guitarmory

The list goes on. I’ve talked to so many builders that were around before BM but said there orders tripled and pushed luthiery into a full time job thanks to what Doug did for the custom guitar scene and how he doesn’t get near enough credit for it.


----------



## ChrispyFinch (Feb 17, 2021)

I just hope someone puts in an order and documents it here...
Although due to pandemic I doubt even the wealthy are heavily inclined to take the plunge.


----------



## projectjetfire (Feb 17, 2021)

where are you gtting the 10k price from?


----------



## ChrispyFinch (Feb 18, 2021)

projectjetfire said:


> where are you gtting the 10k price from?


Yeah i dont know where that number came from. When the other guy said it.
My assumption is that they'd be around that price just because its a flagship model, that uses some sort of "private stock timber" grading.
Hell...


----------



## projectjetfire (Feb 18, 2021)

There is a second hand one for sale for £16k (now reduced) but its unlikely anyone is likely to pay that.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Feb 19, 2021)

Redirect.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Feb 19, 2021)

It's a real nice colour and I like the name. I guess these are like high-end guitars and I've heard good stuff about them. They sort of have a reverse Parker-Fly headstock on them.


;>)/


----------



## ikarus (Feb 19, 2021)

nevermind. the threads are merged now....


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Feb 19, 2021)

Feline Guitars have also stated that they are in the last year of production of the B6 models so I am wondering what will become of them? Discontinued or maybe outsourced again to a different builder?


----------



## projectjetfire (Feb 19, 2021)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Feline Guitars have also stated that they are in the last year of production of the B6 models so I am wondering what will become of them? Discontinued or maybe outsourced again to a different builder?



Ahh, youre on the fretboard too I see! lol!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 19, 2021)

There’s been a number of in-stock auction builds sold for 5 figures and and the price for regular builds was around that last time I heard. 



IbanezDaemon said:


> Feline Guitars have also stated that they are in the last year of production of the B6 models so I am wondering what will become of them? Discontinued or maybe outsourced again to a different builder?



Feline never made the B6 a priority despite the interest. There are periods where they didn’t build them for a 1-2 years and then only released 4 before stopping again. Wether that was Doug’s intention or not they could be churned out by several other UK builders who aren’t tied up with a repair/mod shop. A few years ago there was rumours of someone else taking over the line but I’m sure that would have happened a lot sooner. I’m guessing discontinued.


----------



## projectjetfire (Feb 19, 2021)

Lorcan Ward said:


> There’s been a number of in-stock auction builds sold for 5 figures and and the price for regular builds was around that last time I heard.



Really? That is proper mental. Id love to see them, may have to do some ebay snooping. 

£2-3k? sure, I could get behind that (as William Shatner said). 

£10k+? Hard pass. And its not that I think they aren't quality instruments, they defo are. At the £2-3K I could at least imagine saving an owning one them. Id rather £10k on a car or holiday of a lifetime.


----------



## mehegama (Feb 19, 2021)

Serious question now that i found the opportunity? Why do Blackmachines sell for these prices? I mean, especially the B2s are the barest simple superstrats in terms of design, some being plain wood, in terms of finish. I mean what is it that makes them so expensive? Again serious question.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 19, 2021)

mehegama said:


> Serious question now that i found the opportunity? Why do Blackmachines sell for these prices? I mean, especially the B2s are the barest simple superstrats in terms of design, some being plain wood. I mean what is it that makes them so expensive? Again serious question.



Same as anything else: because people pay that much and because of raw availability there is no other option.


----------



## mehegama (Feb 19, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Same as anything else: because people pay that much and because of raw availability there is no other option.


So is it like the Kartrashians? famous for being famous?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 19, 2021)

mehegama said:


> So is it like the Kartrashians? famous for being famous?



Did you read the rest of the thread? 

These were a big deal back around the mid-late 00's, and in some circles they still are, especially if you came of age around then and now have money to spend. Since not very many are available, the prices are kinda crazy, like anything limited.


----------



## mehegama (Feb 19, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Did you read the rest of the thread?
> 
> These were a big deal back around the mid-late 00's, and in some circles they still are, especially if you came of age around then and now have money to spend. Since not very many are available, the prices are kinda crazy, like anything limited.


I know the story, my question is more why were they a big deal in the first place, given how simple the design, finish etc is. What m i missing on this?


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 19, 2021)

mehegama said:


> I know the story, my question is more why were they a big deal in the first place, given how simple the design, finish etc is. What m i missing on this?



well you know how like almost every guitar looks like that now.
before that no guitars looked like that.


----------



## AboutBlank (Feb 19, 2021)

mehegama said:


> I know the story, my question is more why were they a big deal in the first place, given how simple the design, finish etc is. What m i missing on this?



Your question is actually answered in almost every post in this thread....


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 19, 2021)

mehegama said:


> I know the story, my question is more why were they a big deal in the first place, given how simple the design, finish etc is. What m i missing on this?



Maybe despite all of our pretense, metal guitarists are neanderthals who can ignore all the crazy shit bass builders do on a daily basis, look at a tidily-constructed & spec'ed superstrat in natural finish, and declare that innovation has occurred. 

Or maybe stylistically people were ready more natural looks for the type of guitar.


----------



## mehegama (Feb 19, 2021)

AboutBlank said:


> Your question is actually answered in almost every post in this thread....


well sort of indeed. Though the question was about the price being in the tens of thousands. I get the innovative minimalistic design (which i don't buy too much, as how different is this body from an average superstrat like the soloist or rg, the headstock looks like a shaved reverse esp one etc) but 10 grand? sounds a bit cultish.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 19, 2021)

mehegama said:


> well sort of indeed. Though the question was about the price being in the tens of thousands. I get the innovative minimalistic design (which i don't buy too much, as how different is this body from an average superstrat like the soloist or rg, the headstock looks like a shaved reverse esp one etc) but 10 grand? sounds a bit cultish.



Like everyone has said: availability. There are only x amount available, and if you want one, the price is what it is. 

Folks spend that kind of money on stuff all the time. Not sure why that's so weird.


----------



## mehegama (Feb 19, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Like everyone has said: availability. There are only x amount available, and if you want one, the price is what it is.
> 
> Folks spend that kind of money on stuff all the time. Not sure why that's so weird.


Fair enough. i think, I guess, there are way more people wanting to buy a guitar like this for such money than i could ever imagine


----------



## Miek (Feb 19, 2021)

To this day the only guitar I ever wanted bad enough that it hurt was a just a normal ass B2 and I was just born 10 years too late to really have the money/opportunity to nab one 

Not so much a big deal to not own a specific guitar, but the years I was an unemployed kid/minimum wage worker with no savings really made me develop strong negative feelings about the people who bought and flipped them, even if I know I gotta hate the player not the game.

And Feline isn't gonna make B6s anymore? I should've hopped on that a couple years ago when I could justify that price to myself, damn.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 19, 2021)

mehegama said:


> So is it like the Kartrashians? famous for being famous?





mehegama said:


> I know the story, my question is more why were they a big deal in the first place, given how simple the design, finish etc is. What m i missing on this?



There's some good irony here


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Feb 19, 2021)

projectjetfire said:


> where are you gtting the 10k price from?



Probably because that was the starting price the last time you were able to get your hands on a B2 fresh from Doug, I think there were only 2 or 3 and they were sold auction style starting at 10k. IIRC they all went to the same person.

As far as interest goes, I'm sending him an email right now. If I can get my hands on one for less than 10k I'm doing it, but I seriously doubt I should be so lucky.

Those guitars resonated with me on such a level when I first saw them that I wanted to get good enough at guitar to justify owning one (back when they were like $5k instruments- that goalpost has moved a lot ) and started to actually take it as an instrument seriously. To finally accomplish that 10+ year goal would unironically be more satisfying than buying my house was.


----------



## crackout (Feb 19, 2021)

Sure, there are countless Superstrats like Blackmachines around. However, not a single one looks as good the B2. The shape in its fine details is just perfect. Not even the copycats got shape right, lol.


----------



## mehegama (Feb 19, 2021)

crackout said:


> Sure, there are countless Superstrats like Blackmachines around. However, not a single one looks as good the B2. The shape in its fine details is just perfect. Not even the copycats got shape right, lol.


I understand that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but honestly some of these guitars are the planest Janes of all plane Janes. As if someone got a soloist kit and put it together as is.
Pardon me seems i just can't get in terms with these guitars.


----------



## crackout (Feb 20, 2021)

mehegama said:


> I understand that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but honestly some of these guitars are the planest Janes of all plane Janes. As if someone got a soloist kit and put it together as is.
> Pardon me seems i just can't get in terms with these guitars.



As I said, it‘s not so much the materials that are used but the design and shape of the guitar. How balanced the horns are with respect to the body. Not too fat, not too thin, not too much angled. He got it just right.
Of course, there are some aspects I do not like about his designs like the lack of belly cuts or his arm facets that cut through the binding. The jack placement is also not ideal in my eyes.
However, judging from looks alone, his B2 is the greatest guitar shape of them all.

Basically this motivated me to build these guitars myself with above shortcomings fixed. Would I buy an original? For 3k maybe, if it‘s exactly the spec I want. Higher prices I leave to the collectors.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 20, 2021)

crackout said:


> Sure, there are countless Superstrats like Blackmachines around. However, not a single one looks as good the B2. The shape in its fine details is just perfect. Not even the copycats got shape right, lol.



You did tho!


----------



## projectjetfire (Feb 20, 2021)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Probably because that was the starting price the last time you were able to get your hands on a B2 fresh from Doug, I think there were only 2 or 3 and they were sold auction style starting at 10k. IIRC they all went to the same person.
> 
> As far as interest goes, I'm sending him an email right now. If I can get my hands on one for less than 10k I'm doing it, but I seriously doubt I should be so lucky.
> 
> Those guitars resonated with me on such a level when I first saw them that I wanted to get good enough at guitar to justify owning one (back when they were like $5k instruments- that goalpost has moved a lot ) and started to actually take it as an instrument seriously. To finally accomplish that 10+ year goal would unironically be more satisfying than buying my house was.



Feline guitars in the UK have been building them for a few years now. They make their own range anyway but if you keep for a BM, give feline a shout. If you want a Doug built one though, prob best to wait for the reply to your email. Be interested in seeing what he says!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 20, 2021)

mehegama said:


> I understand that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but honestly some of these guitars are the planest Janes of all plane Janes. As if someone got a soloist kit and put it together as is.
> Pardon me seems i just can't get in terms with these guitars.



You have to remember these caught the public eye when everything was brown rosewood fretboards, basswood covered in a thick colour + gloss, tremelos on everything, skull/cross inlays, emgs, thick necks and bodies. Back then they were exotic and a sorely needed fresh take on the strat design despite the simplicity. They were anything but considered plain back then.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 20, 2021)

Lorcan Ward said:


> You have to remember these caught the public eye when everything was brown rosewood fretboards, basswood covered in a thick colour + gloss, tremelos on everything, skull/cross inlays, emgs, thick necks and bodies. Back then they were exotic and a sorely needed fresh take on the strat design despite the simplicity. They were anything but considered plain back then.



I recognize that Blackmachine really struck lightning, but no need for revisionism.

It's easy to look up catalogs from that time.

If anything it takes away from what Doug did to say he was just competing with shit.


----------



## Ted Pikul (Feb 23, 2021)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Redirect.



That's a beautiful guitar. Does that headstock shape have an acoustic function, or is it just aesthetics (which would be ok)? I'm curious specifically about the lack of wood, and the particular place that it's removed from, relative to more conventional headstock shapes.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 23, 2021)

Did anyone even enquire yet? I’d be interested to know if prices are above 10k.



Ted Pikul said:


> That's a beautiful guitar. Does that headstock shape have an acoustic function, or is it just aesthetics (which would be ok)? I'm curious specifically about the lack of wood, and the particular place that it's removed from, relative to more conventional headstock shapes.



It was to reduce weight and stop neck dive from having a thin body. It mostly has aesthetic appeal and it’s more than enough wood to hold the tension from the strings.


----------



## ikarus (Feb 23, 2021)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Did anyone even enquire yet? I’d be interested to know if prices are above 10k.



I was curious to know the price, specs etc. so i sent an email but never got a reply...


----------



## ChrispyFinch (Feb 23, 2021)

ikarus said:


> I was curious to know the price, specs etc. so i sent an email but never got a reply...



Same, I emailed doug the day I opened the thread out of curiosity. So I guess this is only for the who's who. Or potentially another auction style.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Feb 23, 2021)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Did anyone even enquire yet? I’d be interested to know if prices are above 10k.
> 
> 
> 
> It was to reduce weight and stop neck dive from having a thin body. It mostly has aesthetic appeal and it’s more than enough wood to hold the tension from the strings.



I think that last limited run was around £10k a pop....the ones with the Ibby Voyager type cutaway. I was gonna enquire but I doubt I'd even get a reply having never dealt with the guy before. I'd be out at anything north of £5k as well which I'm sure these will be.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 23, 2021)

ikarus said:


> I was curious to know the price, specs etc. so i sent an email but never got a reply...



Ah, good to see nothing has changed.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Feb 23, 2021)

I dunno- I haven't heard back either, but he's been responsive to me in the past. Hell, I'd hit him up with random questions about old guitars he's built and still gotten a response within a day or so. I'm sure his inbox is flooded right now, and he's probably prioritizing those that are more likely to actually purchase one because like we've covered, most folks that are interested will likely be priced out.


----------



## panko (Feb 23, 2021)

i emailed in the beginning of the month and heard nothing


----------



## ChrispyFinch (Mar 8, 2021)

just circled back to this. I never received a response, and the site says orders are closed again.
So par for the course. 

If anyone reading this got an order placed, update us, for posterity sake.


----------



## Carbloader (Nov 18, 2021)

Just because there was a plea... I actually did get an order placed (ordered June ish 2020). Think a bit of right place right time, plus I got to know Douglas reasonably well 10-15 years or so ago but could never afford one, so that might have helped too. 

I’ve actually controversially gone for the new headless model - I’ve never played a headless guitar and thought it sounded really top notch (even strandbergs etc I think tend to sound a bit thin and empty) until I played this one. So much thought has gone in to that spec and design, and the balance of it is unreal.

Has anyone else had experience of the headless?

Will upload some pics If folk are interested!


----------



## narad (Nov 21, 2021)

Carbloader said:


> Just because there was a plea... I actually did get an order placed (ordered June ish 2020). Think a bit of right place right time, plus I got to know Douglas reasonably well 10-15 years or so ago but could never afford one, so that might have helped too.
> 
> I’ve actually controversially gone for the new headless model - I’ve never played a headless guitar and thought it sounded really top notch (even strandbergs etc I think tend to sound a bit thin and empty) until I played this one. So much thought has gone in to that spec and design, and the balance of it is unreal.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a really fast turn around for Doug


----------



## odibrom (Nov 21, 2021)

Carbloader said:


> Just because there was a plea... I actually did get an order placed (ordered June ish 2020). Think a bit of right place right time, plus I got to know Douglas reasonably well 10-15 years or so ago but could never afford one, so that might have helped too.
> 
> I’ve actually controversially gone for the new headless model - I’ve never played a headless guitar and thought it sounded really top notch (even strandbergs etc I think tend to sound a bit thin and empty) until I played this one. So much thought has gone in to that spec and design, and the balance of it is unreal.
> 
> ...



Folks are ALWAYS interested in pics, how could you not know this in a web forum?


----------

